# We're not smoking ... we're just ACTING



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

lol .... this is rich :ss

http://blogs.kansascity.com/crime_scene/2008/03/were-rehearsing.html

Friday, March 07, 2008
We're rehearsing a play. Yeah, that's the ticket -- rehearsing a play ...
Minnesota recently banned smoking in bars and restaurants, but made an exception for actors in plays. So a few enterprising bars are now hosting "theater nights" where patrons are encouraged to dress in costume, speak in funny accents and what-have-you. Some venues even print up playbills. The bars say the customers are actors, so they're allowed to smoke.

*"They're playing themselves before Oct. 1. You know, before there was a smoking ban," owner Brian Bauman explained. Shaping the words in the air with his hands, like a producer envisioning the marquee, he said: "We call the production, `Before the Ban!'"*

Posted by James Hart on Friday, March 07, 2008 at 05:45 AM


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Score one for the actors guild :chk


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Cool, thanks for sharing! Some, ahem, interesting comments there from both sides of the fence.


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

haha i love loopholes. even tyrannts can get everybody. now maybe we can start to do that in nj.
:ss


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Minnesota health dept is going after them with a 10,000 fine so it will probably be tested in court, it will more than likely be struck down. I don't think the bars will realize the full effect of the ban until summer comes,,right now they are getting customers because there is nothing else to do in this god forsaken Arctic hell hole we call home.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------

